# Some days my dog makes me SO mad!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yesterday I came home to find that my dog had dug a random hole in my yard and found my sprinkler valve control line and chewed it in half :evil: Then I discovered that she chewed a sprinkler head off too. :x Some days I swear this dog is going to give me a stroke from how much my blood pressure rises.

I have never been a fan of putting a dog in a dog run, but it looks like that is going to be the only option if I want to keep my sanity.

PS: I cant remember who suggested putting dog poo in the holes she has already dug, but thanks for the advice. It really seems to work well. She will start to dig the hole up after I have filled it in, and once she discovers that there is poop in it, she stops digging there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And then she digs a new hole in a different spot. Keep her in the kennel when she is not being supervised.


----------

